# Team Budgets



## Braveheart (Feb 26, 2017)

Had a quick question....would love to hear some experience on this for a newly formed tier 2 team

What are typical things included in a team budget *BESIDES* the following items:

Club Fee
Coaching Fee
League Reg Fee
Ref Fees
Cal South Reg Fee
Tournament Fees (Including State Cup)
Coaches Travel Fees- would this include per diem for meals, lodging, mileage reimbursement for out of town tournaments?  Anything else?
How about equipment fees? If the coach has bought soccer balls, pugs, etc should those be included in the current team's budget?  

Anything else that I am missing or can be typical on a team budget?

I know that sharing team budgets can be a sensitive thing, but would love to get some input on this asap from you veterans...


----------



## CaliSoccer (Feb 26, 2017)

Team managers cut.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Feb 26, 2017)

EZ ups. $450


----------



## MrXor (Feb 26, 2017)

Coach's x-mas gift. Fund rising tickets. Auction donation item. Gala Auction tickets, drinks, and bidding on stuff when drunk and regretting it.
Team meals fee. Team building fees. White elephant gifts exchange.
Hotel points usually go to the manager. Collection plate for team manager's gift by another parent.
Buying drinks for the coach if 3 and out during tournaments.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 27, 2017)

Though I appreciate the levity with several of the answers...especially the drink budget...I'm really asking a serious question...I'm really curious to see if things like team equipment (practice soccer balls, training equipment, etc) have been included in your budgets...

Thanks to Penalty Kicks for the ezup one...


----------



## Primetime (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes I include game balls.  Also include money for friendlies (field or ref fees).   Goalie trainer fees as we as a team pay for goalie training.


----------



## Arnie3 (Feb 27, 2017)

Local tournaments are one thing, but out of state tournaments are completely different story and involve a lot of money passing through the team managers hands
~ airline tickets for the players, coaches, trainers
~ hotel rooms for everyone
~ Room blocks for traveling parents
~ Multiple vans plus gas
~ Food (catered and planned outings) (try not to eat in airports - doubles your food costs)
~ Money set aside for planned activities for the players outside of tournament events
~ Per diem for the coach

By the end of this season, we will have traveled out of state three times (two via air)

The key is budgeting and staying ahead of the plan with scheduled payment dates.  Last minute things will pop up, but try to capture as much as you can up front.  Going back to the well is not fun.

Include a small contingency fund in your budget.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Feb 27, 2017)

Scrimmages are another good item to account for. 

I bought 3 game balls only so the girls wouldn't have to use theirs. I think I spent $50 at Big 5. 

I also budget $50 for office supplies and laminating costs for player cards. 

I try not to have to collect any extra $$$ during the year


----------



## Dargle (Feb 27, 2017)

Braveheart said:


> Though I appreciate the levity with several of the answers...especially the drink budget...I'm really asking a serious question...I'm really curious to see if things like team equipment (practice soccer balls, training equipment, etc) have been included in your budgets...
> 
> Thanks to Penalty Kicks for the ezup one...


Might depend upon whether your coach is considered a club employee or independent contractor.  If the latter, they should supply their own equipment so that the club doesn't risk getting stuck owing payroll taxes.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 1, 2017)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> EZ ups. $450


$450??  Get one at target for $70  http://www.target.com/p/quik-shade-expedition-ex64-midnight-blue-gray/-/A-51328668

Braveheart, I'll message you my past year's budget spreadsheet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> $450??  Get one at target for $70  http://www.target.com/p/quik-shade-expedition-ex64-midnight-blue-gray/-/A-51328668
> 
> Braveheart, I'll message you my past year's budget spreadsheet.


I think they are 750 at our club, with logo.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 1, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think they are 750 at our club, with logo.


That's ridiculous.  I believe it's the job of the team manager to keep costs down as much as possible since playing club is expensive enough as it is.  You can buy that $70 one from Target and then take it to a print shop where they can silkscreen the logo on for another $50.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 1, 2017)

Don't forget the team canopy...it gets hot in the summer and don't want the kiddies to get sun burned


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone heard of a family not wanting to pay for any extra tournaments and Refree fees?  Our team does 2 extra tournaments and Spring League Refree fees which aren't cover by the club fees.  They refuse to pay and will not go. Thoughts?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 5, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Anyone heard of a family not wanting to pay for any extra tournaments and Refree fees?  Our team does 2 extra tournaments and Spring League Refree fees which aren't cover by the club fees.  They refuse to pay and will not go. Thoughts?


Replace them..


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 5, 2017)

I wish, not my decision.  The whole team is bummed.  Been a team manager for other clubs and have never run into this.


----------



## espola (Mar 5, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Anyone heard of a family not wanting to pay for any extra tournaments and Refree fees?  Our team does 2 extra tournaments and Spring League Refree fees which aren't cover by the club fees.  They refuse to pay and will not go. Thoughts?


What are there plans for State Cup?

I have heard of families that have conflicts and can't make some tournaments, but not any requesting to be left out just because of cost when they could easily afford it.


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 5, 2017)

I have no idea about state cup.  They absolutely can afford it.  They don't want to pay for anything extra.  

Shouldn't there be a club policy?


----------



## 3thatplay (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you the manager?  If so, did you make a list of tournaments and leagues that the team will attend at the beginning of the year and share with everyone?  Also, with this list you can give a swag of extra $$ that will be needed during the year and when you will need the money.  If they knew about the tournament ahead of time, and then decided to go on vacation or do something else during the tournament or just decided to stay home then they should be responsible for their share of the costs with few exceptions, e.g. food and local travel expenses.  If the coach, club or you decided to add a tournament or league and even if most parents agreed to it then I feel you cannot force them to pay if they are not going to attend.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 5, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> I wish, not my decision.  The whole team is bummed.  Been a team manager for other clubs and have never run into this.


Talk to the coach the coach, besides right after state cup people move on, get replaced or cut people off the team because the contract is pretty much done.


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 5, 2017)

The new season starts March 10th.  I absolutely have emailed a list of the extra tournaments for this coming season, plus spring league .


----------



## Surfref (Mar 6, 2017)

Braveheart said:


> Had a quick question....would love to hear some experience on this for a newly formed tier 2 team
> 
> What are typical things included in a team budget *BESIDES* the following items:
> 
> ...


Coach pays for his own training equipment such as pug goals, cones, and soccer balls. A smart coach will require each player to bring their own ball to practice.  The coach should also have 3-5 good game balls.  If the coach wants you to pay then they should give each player a ball, cones and pugs at the end of the season since the parents purchased them.  No way the coach should get to keep something the parents purchased.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a question for managers...if a family knows they will not be able to play in a tournament ahead of time do you still have them pay their share for that tournament?


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 6, 2017)

I have been a team manager for all three of my DD.  Every Club I have been a manager for says Yes! You are a team, not an individual, either change your plans to adjust or go play a individual sport.


----------



## Arnie3 (Mar 6, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I have a question for managers...if a family knows they will not be able to play in a tournament ahead of time do you still have them pay their share for that tournament?


For the team that I manage, if the parents notified the coach when we announced the plans for the year that they would not be able to participate in a particular tournament or event, we did not charge them.  If they pulled out for one reason or another after everyone committed, then the fee remained.  The key is to stay well ahead of the money collection process.  Exceptions have been made.  For example, one of our girls had an ACL injury a couple of months prior to an out of state tournament.  I was able to refund her parents all of the money that they had paid into the trip specific budget.  Fortunately, having one player not go ended up saving money on rooms (16 players versus 17 / 4 rooms vs 5), so the impact wasn't too bad.  We use TeamSnap for our team to manage our finances and calendar.  It is well worth the annual fee to document fee's and payments.


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 6, 2017)

Tracking individual tournment cost is a nightmare for a volunteer team manager.  What is an extra $50 when your team manager is doing so much for free? Maybe they should consider all the time the team manager is putting in to make your club fees cheaper.  Or all the Friday night check-in they do.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Mar 6, 2017)

If coach decides to add tournaments that were not listed at beginning of the season, should players who cannot be there pick up the share of the cost?


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 6, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If coach decides to add tournaments that were not listed at beginning of the season, should players who cannot be there pick up the share of the cost?


It just depends on the club.  If it was me, yes!


----------



## soccerchaffeur (Mar 6, 2017)

I've managed 2 teams for the last couple years, and if the player knew beforehand and informed us they couldn't make the tournament...we never charged them for it.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

Yolinda said:


> Tracking individual tournment cost is a nightmare for a volunteer team manager.  What is an extra $50 when your team manager is doing so much for free? Maybe they should consider all the time the team manager is putting in to make your club fees cheaper.  Or all the Friday night check-in they do.


I took over as manager for a couple of Friday night checkins.  I was going to be there anyway, and I got the swag (nice NHB bookbag one year) and enjoyed the happy hour.


----------



## Yolinda (Mar 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I took over as manager for a couple of Friday night checkins.  I was going to be there anyway, and I got the swag (nice NHB bookbag one year) and enjoyed the happy
> 
> Haha! All my Friday night check-ins have been an hour away with no swag, no alcohol and no food.  You can do all mine for me


----------



## HBE (Mar 6, 2017)

espola said:


> I took over as manager for a couple of Friday night checkins.  I was going to be there anyway, and I got the swag (nice NHB bookbag one year) and enjoyed the happy hour.


That's why they charge soo much for their tournaments, someone has to pay for that.....


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

HBE said:


> That's why they charge soo much for their tournaments, someone has to pay for that.....


Hotel kickbacks from all those Friday night stays.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Mar 6, 2017)

Arnie3 said:


> We use TeamSnap for our team to manage our finances and calendar.  It is well worth the annual fee to document fee's and payments.


Can't you just do this for free with a shared google sheet?


----------



## timbuck (Mar 6, 2017)

It's always tough for tournaments in the summer.  Families shouldn't have to plan their vacations around a soccer schedule.  And now that summer break seems to be shorter each year, it's even tougher.
When did the tend of having guest players play for free get started.
"We're a bit short for a tournament. Can your kid play?  The cost is $50".
This covers for the parents that have other plans.


----------



## espola (Mar 6, 2017)

timbuck said:


> It's always tough for tournaments in the summer.  Families shouldn't have to plan their vacations around a soccer schedule.  And now that summer break seems to be shorter each year, it's even tougher.
> When did the tend of having guest players play for free get started.
> "We're a bit short for a tournament. Can your kid play?  The cost is $50".
> This covers for the parents that have other plans.


We always offered to pay a share.  Sometimes they wanted some money, sometimes they didn't.


----------



## Soccerlife (Apr 1, 2017)

Question related to budget: I have taken over as co-manager/treasurer for my kid's team this year and noticed some glaring discrepancies from last year's team budget (i.e reconciled budget includes paying $800 dollars for our own club's tournament which has been confirmed by the club's treasurer as free to all of the club' teams). Has anyone encountered this before? What happens next?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Apr 2, 2017)

Soccerlife said:


> Question related to budget: I have taken over as co-manager/treasurer for my kid's team this year and noticed some glaring discrepancies from last year's team budget (i.e reconciled budget includes paying $800 dollars for our own club's tournament which has been confirmed by the club's treasurer as free to all of the club' teams). Has anyone encountered this before? What happens next?


You need to find out if the $800 was withdrawn or a check made out to the club and get a reimbursement.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 2, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I have a question for managers...if a family knows they will not be able to play in a tournament ahead of time do you still have them pay their share for that tournament?


Yes.  If it was on the schedule of tournaments handed out.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Apr 2, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> If coach decides to add tournaments that were not listed at beginning of the season, should players who cannot be there pick up the share of the cost?


In my experience, if he tourney is added to the master schedule then no.  The cost of the new tournament is divided amongst those that will be there, including any borrowed players.


----------



## Soccerlife (Apr 2, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> You need to find out if the $800 was withdrawn or a check made out to the club and get a reimbursement.


The club treasurer states that no checks from teams were cashed. At this point it's looking like very poor record keeping or that the money was taken.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 2, 2017)

Soccerlife said:


> The club treasurer states that no checks from teams were cashed. At this point it's looking like very poor record keeping or that the money was taken.


Have you reached out to the previous manager for an explanation?  I would give them a chance to explain while also notifying the club/coach.  I hope they are still with the club so that you have some leverage in case they cannot account for the discrepancies.  You can also take legal action if this turns out to be embezzlement.


----------

